# New set up gaggia classic with iberital mc2



## mohass (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi every one,

So I have got my new set up all sorted, I cleaned it all up thanks to some YouTube videos and back flushed the machine too.

I am ok with the theories of tamping and how fine the beans grind and extraction time etc. I am just struggling with the grinder!

There is no indication of how fine the grind setting is and it seems to be infinite!?

I am currently grinding 18 g and only drops are coming out the gaggia even after 40seconds.

Am I tamping too hard or are they ground too fine?

Because there isn't a grind setting i cant tell if i make it too coarse or too fine as I'm a complete beginner .

I am using lavazza beans from Asda, so nothing exotic yet!

Thanks


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Yeh your grind setting is far too fine you need to make adjustments to make them a little more course I think normally if you turn anti-clockwise this should help


----------



## mohass (Feb 26, 2019)

Yes I am doing that but there is no setting number you are on, is it generally a quarter turn or half a turn? And It never stops turning too

Also I thought the finer it is ground the better, isn't that the difference between the more expensive grinders that they can grind it really fine


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

I think if your just keep turning counter clockwise the top will unscrew along with the top Burr. And yeh the more expensive grinder can grind finer and more consistently but if your grinding to fine this is a bad so if you just keep turning counter clockwise it may tack a couple full rotations and eventually you will start getting you double shot in 20-30 seconds

Also as for the taste if it's taking to long to pull the shot you will over extract and get a really bitter possiblity sour tasting shot


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

mohass said:


> Hi every one,
> 
> So I have got my new set up all sorted, I cleaned it all up thanks to some YouTube videos and back flushed the machine too.
> 
> ...


If you're using the standard gaggia basket you're going to most likely dosing too much. The double is designed for about 14g. I'm assuming it's not a pressurised basket since the grinder came with the machine but worth checking (the pressurised basket has a single hole on the underside where the unpressurised one has multiple holes).

Your grinder has a worm drive with infinate adjustments. Just slacken the grind until you get the flow right. It's alot easier than adjusting tamp pressure though it will probably take a shot or 2 before the adjustment fully takes effect due to retension.

To be honest, Lavazza beans aren't the best to use since you've no idea how long they've been sat on a shelf after roasting. They should do for now but I'd suggest getting some from a roaster with a roast date. I used the 3x500g espresso blends from Coffee Compass when I first started as it gave more beans to dial the grinder in before moving to the next bag.


----------



## mohass (Feb 26, 2019)

Thanks I'll grind a lot less fine, I was just reluctant to go too coarse in case I sacrifice quality.

I've wasted a quarter of the bag of beans so far haha


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Honestly ditch the beans , you will learn not much more than how to make coffee with rubbish beans .

In terms getting ball park you will probably find you will need to go finer once you get something fresher with less shelf life .


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As ashcroc said, the knob adjustment is superfine, one full turn is virtually negligible for adjustment, try 5 full turns anticlockwise. Also as stated above you will need to run 2 or 3 shots through BEFORE the new setting takes effect. Try this then let us know the result.


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Yeah just get your self in the ball park dude also if you have a doser grinder done grind loads in to the doser and if you do and then make an adjustment make sure to dump what ever is in the doser and after you have made an adjustment you want to dump out ether 1 or 2 portafilters worth of grinds


----------



## mohass (Feb 26, 2019)

Some great advice and tips. I will have another play later on. Thanks again


----------



## mohass (Feb 26, 2019)

El carajillo said:


> As ashcroc said, the knob adjustment is superfine, one full turn is virtually negligible for adjustment, try 5 full turns anticlockwise. Also as stated above you will need to run 2 or 3 shots through BEFORE the new setting takes effect. Try this then let us know the result.


Sorry just clarifying you mean run two or three shots through the grinder not the gaggia right? Because there is some residual coffee grinds in the burrs after you change the setting


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

mohass said:


> Sorry just clarifying you mean run two or three shots through the grinder not the gaggia right? Because there is some residual coffee grinds in the burrs after you change the setting


Yeah the grinder. The first shot out will be a mix of old & new grind settings so you need at least the next one to know if you're dialled in. No reason why you can't use it just be aware it's a mix is all. When going finer, it's best to have the burrs running so you don't jam the burrs with the courser ground coffee.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

mohass said:


> Sorry just clarifying you mean run two or three shots through the grinder not the gaggia right? Because there is some residual coffee grinds in the burrs after you change the setting


Hi mohass,

All beans need a different grind if you want a consistent extraction time.

I had that grinder for years and kept a log of the settings for lots of beans. To give you an idea, you might need as much as 7 or 8 full turns of the knob between different freshly roasted beans. I kept some number magnets which I would stick on the grinder and change to keep track.

The grind setting generally is not an indication of bean quality, however if you use supermarket beans, then the range may be up to 10 turns as you typically would have to grind finer for old beans.

In fact you could use old supermarket beans to set your 'zero' point and go from there.

Don't bother with quarter or half turns, unless you really master it. If you lose track of the setting it's a real PITA.

It would also be worth searching the forum for other mc2 guidance.

Enjoy and good luck.


----------



## mohass (Feb 26, 2019)

So just got round to pulling a shot again after giving the mc2 about 6 full turns towards the coarser side.

I weighed 18grams of ground beans

and it took 35 seconds to get 40grams out- is that about right or am I aiming to get that amount closer to 30 seconds

It is still a bit bitter and not the "chocolatey " flavour the bag says it is


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It depends on the ratio you are using 18 gms X 2 = 36 gms in 25 -30 secs you obtained 40 gms, not far away. 1 : 2

Try 1: 2 1/2 ie 18 g x 2.5= 45 g out, Then try 1 :3 18g x 3 =54 g... The time should remain the same ie 25 - 30 sec


----------



## mohass (Feb 26, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> If you're using the standard gaggia basket you're going to most likely dosing too much. The double is designed for about 14g. I'm assuming it's not a pressurised basket since the grinder came with the machine but worth checking (the pressurised basket has a single hole on the underside where the unpressurised one has multiple holes).
> 
> Your grinder has a worm drive with infinate adjustments. Just slacken the grind until you get the flow right. It's alot easier than adjusting tamp pressure though it will probably take a shot or 2 before the adjustment fully takes effect due to retension.
> 
> To be honest, Lavazza beans aren't the best to use since you've no idea how long they've been sat on a shelf after roasting. They should do for now but I'd suggest getting some from a roaster with a roast date. I used the 3x500g espresso blends from Coffee Compass when I first started as it gave more beans to dial the grinder in before moving to the next bag.


 @ashcroc

I have attached pictures of my basket, is 18g too much for this? It is level with the top before tamping.

The one I'm using is on the right

I have two baskets


----------



## mohass (Feb 26, 2019)

El carajillo said:


> It depends on the ratio you are using 18 gms X 2 = 36 gms in 25 -30 secs you obtained 40 gms, not far away. 1 : 2
> 
> Try 1: 2 1/2 ie 18 g x 2.5= 45 g out, Then try 1 :3 18g x 3 =54 g... The time should remain the same ie 25 - 30 sec


Thanks will give that a go


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

mohass said:


> @ashcroc
> 
> I have attached pictures of my basket, is 18g too much for this? It is level with the top before tamping.
> 
> ...


Looks like the gaggia single & double unpressurised baskets. Fill level depends to an extent on beans & grind but I'd have thought 18g to be too much as the coffee needs room to expand. The 18g VST is about the same depth but without the taper at the bottom.

The easiest way to check is to put a coin on top of the tamped coffee & lock the portafilter into the group then remove before pulling a shot. There coin shouldn't be pressed into the puck.


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> Looks like the gaggia single & double unpressurised baskets. Fill level depends to an extent on beans & grind but I'd have thought 18g to be too much as the coffee needs room to expand. The 18g VST is about the same depth but without the taper at the bottom.
> 
> The easiest way to check is to put a coin on top of the tamped coffee & lock the portafilter into the group then remove before pulling a shot. There coin shouldn't be pressed into the puck.


What kinda coin tho a pound is a lot thicker then 1p or 50p


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Sam_d said:


> What kinda coin tho a pound is a lot thicker then 1p or 50p


Think I used a 2p when I checked though silvers are around the same thickness. £ coins are too thick.


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Thanks dude never heard of this but will try tomorrow hope the OP will find useful aswell


----------



## mohass (Feb 26, 2019)

So just been having some more plays with this. Getting really frustrated I haven't done it right it's been nearly a week now!

14grams in 28 grams out in 30 seconds and it tastes disgusting. Burnt lingering taste in my mouth.

Will adjusting coarseness make a difference because I kind of have a decent pull amount in around 30 seconds?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Have you tied different ratio's ? 1 - 2.5, 1-3 in 25 / 30 secs ? You can adjust the grind but still aim for the same time.

Make sure your machine is HOT about 30 min warm up, try to catch the pull just before the thermostat cuts out.

I assume the machine/ particularly the group head, screen and distribution disc behind the screen is CLEAN Coffee oil gives a bitter taste.


----------



## mohass (Feb 26, 2019)

I have cleaned it and opened the group head and cleaned that too.

One thing I have noticed is some coffee remnants on the shower screen after I take it off, is that normal?

When I tamp it down before extraction I put a 10p coin in there and it doesn't leave an indentation.

That's what I do, I press the water until the light goes off, as soon as it comes back on I pull the shot.

I will try to increase the ratio in a similar amount of time by going a bit coarser and see how it tastes.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

mohass said:


> I have cleaned it and opened the group head and cleaned that too.
> 
> One thing I have noticed is some coffee remnants on the shower screen after I take it off, is that normal?
> 
> ...


Are you still using Lavazza beans?

If so, I would seriously get hold of some freshly roasted beans and try those.

If you don't want to start a subscription, you should be able to find some bags in good independent coffee shops. They ideally need to be roasted in the last 2 weeks or so!

Don't be surprised if your Lavazza grind setting is at the fine end and you need to go 5 or more full turns coarser for fresh beans.

Tell us what you get and how it goes.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Try this for places in Bournemouth to get beans. Be sure to check they have a roast date. Even some great coffee shops still sell old coffee. If it's with a month it should still be okay to try.

Coffee shops in Bournemouth

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?share_fid=6813&share_tid=47261&url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D47261&share_type=t


----------



## mohass (Feb 26, 2019)

I have got some proper beans but they said I need to rest them for a week.

This is what I got sitting in my cupboard

But in the mean time I wanted to get a ball park taste of some proper espresso


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Keep us posted. Hopefully you'll see a positive difference.

I assume you have espresso when you're out and about, and know roughly what you like?

I can't promise that you can match that with the mc2, but it should be ok!

FWIW if I gave the best espresso ever to my other half, she'd hate it. It's not for everyone.


----------



## mohass (Feb 26, 2019)

Yes I have an idea of a decent espresso but the ones I'm making are leaving a lingering burnt taste in my throat.

Is the remnants of coffee on the shower screen head normal after I remove the porta filter post extraction?


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

mohass said:


> Yes I have an idea of a decent espresso but the ones I'm making are leaving a lingering burnt taste in my throat.
> 
> Is the remnants of coffee on the shower screen head normal after I remove the porta filter post extraction?


You will get some residue on the screen, sometimes lots. You can do a short blip of the pump with the PF off to clean it. This is good practice, though I doubt it's a major cause of your issue.

If the new beans don't sort it, then I would look at other areas.

As far as I remember, Lavazza being an 'Italian' product (coffee doesn't grow there), is roasted darker for the Italian mass market. Your new beans should hopefully appear lighter and should taste sweet/sour....in a nice way.


----------



## mohass (Feb 26, 2019)

Cheers I will wait for the rave beans to rest in the mean time I'll keep playing with the lavazza ratios.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

mohass said:


> Yes I have an idea of a decent espresso but the ones I'm making are leaving a lingering burnt taste in my throat.
> 
> Is the remnants of coffee on the shower screen head normal after I remove the porta filter post extraction?


Some Lavazza blends have robusta in them which can taste a bit ashy/burnt.


----------



## zoglet (Jun 1, 2010)

If I can add to the mix also as el carajillo said, remember changing grinder settings isn't instant, it takes a while for the grinds to get through, so the changes you make will likely not be noticeable until a grind or two AFTER you changed the setting. If the iberital holds its grind setting on empty, run through only one PF-full at a time rather than work with a full hopper.

Don't tamp too hard, more important to be consistent. You need to be changing only one variable. Also, as ashcroc mentioned, the Gaggia portafilter is a little smaller than many, so don't overfill as this will mess up your results. If you can see an imprint of the showered on the top of the grounds you have overfilled. Also what will happen, is all your efforts to tamp nicely will be messed up when the grinds get mashed up into the shower head.

Also recognise that the make and age of beans also can affect the grind. Ie if you buy some cheap beans to test with and switch after, you might find you will have to redial the grind for the new beans (You will likely still be in the right ballpark though).

As a final thought from my own experience, don't get too worried about it. You have a nice set up, recognise that you will waste some beans in the beginning to get yourself dialled in and accept it. It's much better to do this than to stress with each grind that you're wasting money and end up not doing the dial in right. It's all part and parcel of the learning process and the whole process is still costing you less than two cups at costa ;-)


----------

